# The Little Black Book of Violence



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 19, 2009)

I am planning on getting this book when it becomes available in April 2009.

Amazon:

*The Little Black Book of Violence: What Every Young Man Needs to Know About Fighting (Paperback)*

          by Lawrence A. Kane (Author), Kris Wilder (Author)

*Product Description*
 Men commit 80 % of all violent crimes and are twice as likely to become the victims of aggressive behavior. The Little Black Book of Violence is written for men ages 15 to 35, and contains more than mere self-defense techniques. This book provides crucial information about street survival that most martial arts instructors don't even know about. Kane and Wilder explain how to use awareness, avoidance, and de-escalation to help stave off violence.

************

I have Kris Wilder's "The Way of Sanchin Kata" and it is one of the books I consider most useful on my martial arts bookshelf.  I suspect this one will be quite useful as well.

Just an FYI, since I just saw this title while looking for something else.  Thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 19, 2009)

kane's a good author.  I have Kane and Wilder's _Way of Kata._  I'd be interested in a more in-depth review when this book comes out.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 19, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> kane's a good author. I have Kane and Wilder's _Way of Kata._ I'd be interested in a more in-depth review when this book comes out.
> 
> Peace,
> Erik


 

Me too.  I like Kane and Wilders' writing, and this sounds similar to Rory Miller's Meditations on Violence, which is also an excellent book.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 19, 2009)

Sounds intriguing. Will be awaiting reviews.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 19, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Sounds intriguing. Will be awaiting reviews.


What she said.
What an Awesome title


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 19, 2009)

I spotted that one too, looks interesting and YMAA puts out some excellent publications.  I'll pick it up when it comes out.


----------



## CoryKS (May 21, 2009)

Just picked up the Little Black Book of Violence yesterday.  From what little I've read so far, it looks like another great contribution from Kane/Wilder.


----------

